# Check out what I found



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Not the best photo, but you can see the smile 








Found it in a batch at Kim's, instantly scooped It up n it's doing great in its home, hopefully it breeds true 

Admin please move to inverts


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The purple shrimp in the middle? What is it?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> The purple shrimp in the middle? What is it?


It's a orange tiger crossed with a super tiger, they came out very weird colored, I lost half of them when I switched tanks, only got about 6 of them left


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I had an outbreak before my fire reds looks exactly like that before they died. they said its a black spot disease.


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

What am I checking out?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

tonyyyz said:


> What am I checking out?


The golden crystal with the happy face in it (k-14)


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Dman said:


> The golden crystal with the happy face in it (k-14)


Is the dot black or red?
How much did you pick it up for? 
Could be a SSSS+ grade CRS? LOL


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> Is the dot black or red?
> How much did you pick it up for?
> Could be a SSSS+ grade CRS? LOL


The dot is black, which throws me for a spin should I put him in my CBS or crs. I'm thinking of moving him to the black, 
I got him for a steal10$ which was way more then IDE pay for a golden but couldn't resist him, he was one of 100s in the tank, I am not sure what grade but he makes me smile


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Dman said:


> The dot is black, which throws me for a spin should I put him in my CBS or crs. I'm thinking of moving him to the black,
> I got him for a steal10$ which was way more then IDE pay for a golden but couldn't resist him, he was one of 100s in the tank, I am not sure what grade but he makes me smile


I'd put him with your CBS 
Those, I would usually grade as SSS+ or SSSS 
I've seen diamond heads where the "dot" is a diamond. I think people categorized those as SSSS so yours is SSS+? LOL


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> I'd put him with your CBS
> Those, I would usually grade as SSS+ or SSSS
> I've seen diamond heads where the "dot" is a diamond. I think people categorized those as SSSS so yours is SSS+? LOL


Diamonds don't make ya as happy as much as a shrimp smiling back at cha does!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

$10 for a 1inch shrimp.... Hmmmm... I think I'll stick with my box of frozen shrimp at the same price and 5x bigger lol


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> $10 for a 1inch shrimp.... Hmmmm... I think I'll stick with my box of frozen shrimp at the same price and 5x bigger lol


It's an addiction


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

For an SSS that's cheap!!! I paid $60 each for my crown mosura's 

Good luck with the breeding...I think keeping it with the CBS will give you more SSS type offspring and better more solid looking white.


----------

